# RAI precautions



## Scottie Dug

Hi all, I am Doug and am new to this site. I am about to get the radioactive iodine pill on Thursday this week.
Is it safe to return to work and are there any side effects?
Cheers
Doug


----------



## GD Women

Dug, your nuc lab should give you instructions to follow. Some of these instruction are for RAI itself, that is, what not to eat, etc. Which could effect the RAI treatment by interfering, thereby you not getting the actual dose you should be getting and treatment could result in failure.

Normally you should stay away from people and animals for at least three to four days, then the next three days no closer than three feet. And there is more.

This depends on your nuc lab. It is not the same for everyone due to State requirements and RAI dose received. Call you nuc lab for instructions if they haven't given you any. This is important.

Good Luck!


----------

